# NAC Open British Championship 16th November



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

NAC Open British Championship

Sunday 16th November 2008

Qualifier for Universe Saturday 29th Nov in Hamburg, Germany!

Middleton Civic Center,

Fountain Street,

Middleton,

Manchester.

Pre-judging & show @4pm.

For further information, contact NAC UK rep Eugene Laviscount:

(01706) 6002237 or 07980141152


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

NAC Open British Championship poster!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

looking very good on the poster malika


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks! I had a great day at that show in Athens...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Does anyone know if there're any NAC shows around April time?

Cheers

Pikey


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

theres the nac in manchester day after the nabba brit mate i think... not sure on the details think they are on uk-m... a mate of mine is planning on doing this.


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Pikey said:


> Does anyone know if there're any NAC shows around April time?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Pikey


The next NAC Show is 31st May 2009.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks Guy's anyone know where to get an entry form?


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

For further information, contact Eugene Laviscount

(01706) 6002237 or 07980141152


----------



## Perry Extremist (Dec 4, 2008)

I am planning on making the class 2 in Nov my third win at this one under the Extreme Nutrition flag.......any one entering this line up ...little tip....make sure you have trained your legs!!!!! ;-) its all in good fun!!!!


----------

